
List of cool stuff you can do with Core ML and iOS 11(welcome contribution) - thywis
https://github.com/likedan/Awesome-CoreML-Models/blob/master/README.md
======
BobPli111
Don't have a developer account yet. Looking forward to give a try after Xcode
9 releases!!

~~~
thywis
Soon will happen.

